# Citronella Collar



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any one used these? Im looking in to them to reduce the barking.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I have heard that they can have good results although I understand it is best to fill them with unscented spray rather than citronella because they have very sensitive noses. I knew someone who used a remote control one to stop his lab rolling in foxes and it did work.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't used one, but have a friend who has with some success. Important that the dog gets used to wearing a similar collar with the pack on first - otherwise they work out very fast that it is the collar that causes the spray - so are good when they have it on and not so without it...
My friend has a 'dummy' collar that she made...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll be interested to hear people's thoughts too. My parents dog Phoebe is a real little Miss Bossy Knickers!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have read about them but never used one. I guess some dogs actually don't mind the citronella Molly does bark and am trying to curb this but so far no luck. Tried the distraction method and the squirting her but it only works for a few minutes. She isn't constantly barking just when she hears another dog outside. Let me know if you try out the collar and it works!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I ordered two the other day and yesterday we used them and they work! As we're outside a lot at the moment the "alert" barking was driving me nuts. The one's I have have a sensor and if the microphone picks up a bark it squirts. The dogs only bark once when they are on and have learnt very quickly Peace and quiet  They aren't wearing them all the time, only when we are sat outside where people/dogs etc are constantly passing by. It's all guarding territory stuff. They are quite heavy so I can't imagine they could wear them for very long if I'm honest but for what I want to use them for, I'm delighted!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great Clare.. Might look into it. Lola is getting better, but still barks at strangers passing! Hehe!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I will see if I can get some video of them wearing them/in action tomorrow and post it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That would be great!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It would be great to see a video. Molly only barks in the apartment maybe 7 times a day or so .....so if they are heavy I wouldn't want that on her for too long. She only barks if she can hear dog tags jingling outside or sometimes if someone is making strange noises in the hallway


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Clare. Phoebe only really barks with excitment when she and Saffi are playing but her bark is REALLY high pitched and is driving us all a bit bonkers... might be worth trying a Citronella Collar though she is still quite young (21 weeks) so perhaps would be too heavy for her...


----------

